# Parallel passages/OT to NT



## JBaldwin (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good resource which shows the parallel passages in the OT with those in the New? One obvious example would be "As Moses lifted up in the serpent in the wilderness even so must the Son of Man be lifted up."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 15, 2009)

J,

I'm a bit confused because there are tons of these. Wouldn't a good study Bible have these in the margins?


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. Some of these passages are obvious, but others are not. For all the Bibles and translations I have in at my fingertips, I still do not have a good study Bible. Can you recommend one?


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 15, 2009)

What do you mean by parallel passages?

This book is a commentary on all the NT use of the OT:

Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament: Amazon.co.uk: G K Beale, D A Carson: Books


The notes in the NIV Study Bible are very good, but you might not like the version (NIV). A "pocket" NIV Study Bible is available with the same notes as the bigger one.

Others may have better recommendations. I have also found the "New Open Study Bible" (NKJV) -Thomas Nelson - very good.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 15, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear. Some of these passages are obvious, but others are not. For all the Bibles and translations I have in at my fingertips, I still do not have a good study Bible. Can you recommend one?



This beast is pretty good and has some great resources. Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway

The other cool thing about it is that you get access to the esvstudybible.com website where you can get to all the resources online.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 15, 2009)

Second on the Beast (ESV Study Bible).


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 15, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> What do you mean by parallel passages?
> 
> This book is a commentary on all the NT use of the OT:
> 
> ...



This looks like what I'm wanting. Thanks!


----------

